# VISTA auf Desktop PC



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo 
Ich kommen nochmals auf das Problem zurück was immer noch besteht und ich immer noch keine Lösung gefunden habe.

Es geht darum das folgender Brenner: LG GSa 4163 B nicht unter VISTA erkannt wird, allerdings Windows XP Prof. diesen erkennt und
auch voll funktionsfähig ist.

Nun habe ich mir ein Notebook mit VISTA gekauft und das 2. Problem scheint nach SP1 nicht mehr zu bestehen bzw. wurde ein Update wohl nach dem SP1 eingespielt, der USB-Scanner der 2. Grund warum ich VISTA mied, scheint nun unter dem Kompatibilitätsmodus zu funktionieren, dies war damals als VISTA rauskamm noch nicht.

Die Firmware des Brenners ist auf die letzt verfügbare geupdatet, von A103 auf A105.

VISTA erkennt zwar das ein Brenner vorhanden ist, zeigt auch bei status Betriebsbereit aber das wars auch.
Der Versuch damals den treiber von XP in VISTA zu kopieren schlug fehl die CDROM.sys

Würde sehr gerne VISTA als 2. Betriebsystem und wenns würklich alles einwandfrei läuft kompl.ett umsteigen.
Daran hindert nur eigentlich noch VISTA weils den Brenner nicht erkennt.
Da dieser allerdings auch als Laufwerk dient, ist ohne ein Arbeiten unmöglich.

Hat doch jemand einen Tipp oder Rat, oder muss ich erst warten bis die BR-Brenner günstiger sind, wollte nicht jetzt noch einen neuen DVD-Brenner deswegen kaufen, weil dieser ja eigentlich funktioniert.

Danke im voraus,
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Brenner wird am Arbeitsplatz angezeigt und ist auch im Gerätemanager vorhanden und als betriebsbereit verzeichnet? Oder steht da ein Fehlercode? Ist das ein SATA-Brenner oder IDE? Wird der Brenner im Bios aufgelistet?


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Ist ein IDE, wird o, BIOS aufgeführt und funktioniert unter XP tadelos.
Wollte ja erstmals XP und VISTA betreiben, und wenn alles läuft mich erst dann von XP verabschieden.
Der Brenner wird im BIOS erkannt, funktioniert unter XP und gab keinen Fehlercode an, als VISTA drauf war, akteull habe ich VISTA von der Platte ( die Parition wieder entfernt!)
Kanns aber noch mals neu installieren, glaube aber das es dann wieder genauso ist.
Unter XP läuft ja alles, das ist ja das komische, würde er da auch nicht gehen könnte man sagen:
Brenner defekt oder Kabel.
Aktuellste Firmware ist von 2005, leider aber die half auch nichts.
Im gerätemanager unter VISTA war er als "richtig" installiert gekennzeichnet, also kein ! oder ? im Symbol.
Satus gab dieser an: " Dieses Gerät ist betriebsbereit " oder so ähnlich!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild ist vom Notebook, aber es sah genauso auf dem Rechner damals aus.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Und im Arbeitsplatz von Vista wurde er angezeigt?


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, aber wenn man drauf zugreifen wollte, hat er lange geladen und hängte isch dann auf nicht der Pc sondern nur der Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hängt da noch mehr am Ide-Bus? Oder nur das Laufwerke? Hattest du mal versucht, im abgesicherten Modus zu starten um zu sehen, ob er dann ansprechbar ist? Und welcher Übertragungsmodus ist eingestellt?


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

An dem IDE hang nur der Brenner da die Hd ja über SATA läuft.
Abgesicherte Mdous habe ich nicht getestet, habe nicht dran gedacht das der dort helfen könnte.
Auch habe ich die Übertragungsart nicht geändert.
unter XP läuft es ja und wenn ich VISTA als Virtuelle maschine laufen lasse kann er auch aufs laufwerk zugreifen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Aber welcher Übertragungsmodus ist nun eingestellt? Wäre auch interessant zu wissen, ob da unter Vista was anderes im Gerätemanager angegeben war, als unter XP. Müsstest du dann mal kucken, wenn du Vista wieder drauf hast.


----------



## Wagga (4. Dezember 2008)

Ok, ich machs morgen nochmals drauf und gebe dir dann die Screenshots , wo sehe ich den den Übertragungsmodus?
Dann kann ich mal gucken was hier auf dem Notebook eingestellt ist.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Dezember 2008)

Übertragungsmodus im Gerätemanager bei den IDE-Kanälen und dort halt entsprechend da, wo das Ding gerade hängt.


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Meinst du die Zahl die bei Ort steht?
Oder finde ich das bei Details?
Danke im voraus,
Tut mir leid ich habe mich mit diesen Angaben im GM noch nie beschäftigt, weils bis jetzt unwichtig war?
Machen wirs anders, ich installiere morgen VISTA nochmals, gebe dann Screenshots vom Problemkind und nicht von dem VISTAnotebook wo ja alles funktioniert.
MFG,Wagga
P.S: Ich würde dann nämlich die WindowsXPparition,wenn alles läuft löschen und den Platz zur VISTA schieben bzw, wieder der Daten zuteilen.
Und wenn der Scanner und ältere Porgramme nicht laufen, diese nur noch in einer "Virtuellen Windowsversion" betreiben,
falls der Scannertreiber auf VISTA nicht laufen kann.
Kann es sein das es bei Windows VISTA UpgradeCDs die ja nicht allein Bootfähig sind zu Problemen kommen kann?
Obwohl ich über die WindowsXP Version heraus diese als "Neuinstallation" auf eine eigene Partition installiere?
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Azuriel (5. Dezember 2008)

du hast einen LG GSa 4163 B der im gerätemanager als HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50L angezeigt wird *grübel* .. schonmal LG kontaktiert?


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> du hast einen LG GSa 4163 B der im gerätemanager als HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T50L angezeigt wird *grübel* .. schonmal LG kontaktiert?


Du hast das falsch verstanden, ich habe das Bild vom Notebook, weil ich mal nachgucken wollte, wies dort eingestellt ist.
Das ist ne ganz andere Baustelle und weil es dort ja funktioniert.

Im Desktop ist der 4163 B drin der unter XP seine Dienste verrichtet.
Da ich nun aber noch ein VISTAnotebook hatte, habe ich mal dort nachgeguckt wies dort aussieht und habe das Bild gepostet.
Installiere gerade VISTA auf dem Desktop neu.


----------



## Azuriel (5. Dezember 2008)

aaaachsooo ^^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Dezember 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Meinst du die Zahl die bei Ort steht?
> Oder finde ich das bei Details?
> Danke im voraus,
> Tut mir leid ich habe mich mit diesen Angaben im GM noch nie beschäftigt, weils bis jetzt unwichtig war?
> ...




Nö, ich meine den Übertragungsmodus.

Hier mal ein Auszug, quasi als Beispiel:

http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/dma-modusxp.html

Würde mich interessieren, was da drin steht. Ging die CPU-Last unverhältnismäßig hoch, wenn du den Brenner ansprechen wolltest? So das der Mauszeiger kaum noch reagierte?
Was für ein Ide-Kabel verwendest du? Hat das 40 oder 80 Adern?

Schau mal, ob da Differenzen bestehen, zwischen XP und Vista.


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Aber danke für den Tipp, hätte ja wirklich so sein können.

Windows VISTA ist nun drauf.
Wenn sich keine Cd im Laufwerk befindet und ich draufklicke öffnet er das laufwerk.
Wenn ich eine Cd einlege z.B.: Die AsusCD, dann erscheint kein Autostart und beim Draufklicken pasiert auch nichts mehr.
Werde aber noch alle updates laden bevor ich dort weiter gucke, vielleicht fehlt ja ein Update.
MFG,Wagga

Edit:
Im Gerätemanager steht beim Brenner folgendes:
Status: Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei.
Pfad: Pfad 0 (Channel 0) Target 0 Lun 0)
Treiberversion: 6.0.6001.18000
Treiberdatum: 21.06.2006
Firmware ware: A105
Habe online nach einer neuen Treiberversion gesucht: Ohne Erfolg:
Meldung: Ihre Treibersoftware ist auf dem neusten Stand.
HL-DT-ST_DVDRAM_GSA-4163B_______________A105____
Bei Standort steht: Channel 0, Target 0, Lun 0
Bei Problemcode steht: 00000000
Hat das was zu bedeuten oder gibt dieser an, kein Problem obwohls eins gibt.
Wo fand ich nochmals diesen Übertragungsmodus um da mal zu gucken?

Edit die 2:
Wenn ich auf das Symbol klicken übrigens wird da nur: DVD-ROM Laufwerk angezeigt. Das DVD-ROM Icon fehlt.
Wenn ich also draufklicke, dann lädt er ne Zeit lang, greift aber auf Laufwerk zu.
Also die LED leuchtet, und wenn er dann fertig ist bietet er mir an.
Ziehen Sie ihre Sachen hier hin um diese auf DVD zu brennen.
Es ist aber eine CD-ROM drin die von Asus.
Naja, schonmals ein Fortschritt würde ich sagen, früher vor 3 Monaten hang er sich dabei noch auf.
Also der Arbeitsplatz, nicht der Komplette PC.
Naja, vielleicht hiflt ein "neueres" Update, was es damals noch nicht gab, oder es hat noch jemand ne andere Idee ansonsten bleibe ich bei meinem XP, das funktioniert wenigstens.
Wenn dann in 1-2 Jahren der neue LG BR-Brenner auch dann nicht geht liegts klar an VISTA.
Jetzt könnte man noch sagen der Brenner ist für VISTA zu alt.
Ist ja von 2005.
Edit: 3 Frisst er nun DVD´s ?
Nach der 2. Updaterunde?
*Gespannt ist*
Geht immer noch nicht :-(
Wenn ´s nicht sein soll fliegt VISTA wieder, kein Problem.
Hätte man sowieso wieder einrichten müssen!
Edit: 3
Hat weitere Updates installiert, werde gleich berichten, ob sich was getan hat.
Wenn nicht und kein weiteres Update verfügbar ist, werde gleich nochmals google anwerfen, obs nicht ein spezielles Update gibt.
Die Löscung der Registryeinträge : Lower und Upper Filter nochmals löschen, glaub aber kaum das es was hilft.
Meint ihr ein kauf eines neuen Brenners würde das Problem evtl. doch beheben, dann beise ich in den sauren Apfel und kaufe den LG für 180.
Eben sagte er legen Sie einen Datenträger in Laufwerk ein.
Obwohl ja schon einer drin ist.
Er greift drauf zu, aber ihrgendwie kommen die Daten zu Windows nicht an.
Kabelfehler kann ausgeschlossen werden, da der gleiche unter XP tadellos läuft.
Multibootsystem.
Das Kopieren des XPtreibers wurde leider abgebrochen mit: Keine Zugriffsrechte o.ä.
Das löschen der Einträge: Lower und Upper Filter ging gar nicht, da diese nicht vorhanden waren.
Ok, jetzt nur noch nochmals den Übertragungsmodus checken, wie ging das gleich nochmals?
Finde ich das beim Brenner selbst oder muss ich die IDE-Geräte einzeln absuchen?
Wenn dann keiner mehr ne Idee hat, fliegt VISTA wieder runter und ich werds verkaufen.
Ob ich dann 2010 auf 7 umsteige, ist fraglich.
Aber es müsste eigentlich gehen, es müsste.
Wobei ich suche nochmals nach einem Patch.
Übrigens: DMA ist aktiviert, ich poste gleich ein Bild.
Und nun?
Habe das Update KB930194 versucht kein Erfolg.
DMA ist aktiviert.
Ich glaub den Brenner kann ich vergessen, ich werde dann VISTA wieder vom PC entfernen, bis ich mir einen neuen Brenner anschaffe, evtl. 2009/2010.
Nochmals an alle die helfen wollten.
Ist halt VISTA.
Da ja XP (noch) völlig ausreicht, kann ich damit weiterhin leben!
Ich denke sehr wahrscheinlich das es am Brenner selbst liegt, ist halt zu alt.
Ich sehs aber nicht ein mir noch einen DVD-Brenner zu kaufen, wenn dieser nicht kaputt ist, BR steht schon vor der Türe.
Also nochmals danke an Klos und den anderen.
Wenden wir uns nun wieder den Problemen der anderen zu ist viel wichtiger, als dieses hier.


----------



## Klos1 (5. Dezember 2008)

Du musst in den Gerätemanager unter ide/ata atapi controller unter dem entsprechenden Ide-Kanal unter erweiterte Einstellungen checken, was für ein DMA-Modus gerade aktiv ist. Und das bitte einmal bei Vista und einmal unter XP. Gibt ja verschiedene DMA-Modi, wie etwa Ultra-DMA-Modus 5 oder Ultra-DMA-Modus 2 oder was auch immer. Und der ist da unter derzeit verwendeter Modus verzeichnet.


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

OK mom:
Das mich auch stutzig macht mir werden unter VISTA: 6 IDE-Kanäle angezeigt.
Habe aber doch nur 1 IDEanschluss und das kann nur 2 Geräte bedienen, also müsste es doch nur 1-max. 2 IDE-Kanäle sein?

VISTAwerte:
1. IDE-Kanal : Nichts (Leer)
2.IDE-Kanal: Nichts(Leer)
3. IDE-Lanal Nichts (Leer)
4.Ziel ID: 0 Gerätetyp:ATA-Datenträger Modus:UltraDMA5
5.. Ziel ID:0 Gerätetyp: ATAPI-CD      Modus: UltraDMA2
6. Leer (Nichts)
Ist es normal das ich 6.Kanäle habe obwohl an dem IDE-Kabel max. 2 Geräte nur 3 können und ich nur einen IDE-Anschluss habe.
Soll ich nicht lieber die Kanäle (1,2,3,6 deaktiveren!?)
Mal sehen wies unter XP aussieht.
Habe mich ehrlich gesagt mit IDE nie beschäftigt, weil es ja bis Dato da nie Bedarf bestand dort nachzugucken.
Gleich wieder da muss neustarten für (Umloggen).
XPwerte:
Gesetzte Angaben : Schwarz: Einstellmöglichkeiten rot
1. Primäre IDE Kanal:
Gerät 0:
GeräteTyP: Automatische Erkennung
Übertragungsmodus: DMA, wenn verfügbar (Einstellmöglichkeit: Nur PIO)
Aktuelle Übertragungsmodus: Nicht anwendbar Keine
Gerät 1:
Gerätetyp: Automatische Erkennung (Keine)
ÜbertragM: DMA, wenn verfügbar (Einstellmöglichkeit: Nur PIO)
Aktuelle Übertragungsmodus: Nicht anwendbar 
2. primäre IDE:
Selbe wie 1. IDEkanal.
3. Primäre:
Gerät0:
GerätetyPp: Automatisch (ausgegraut)
Übertragungsmodus: Nur PIO
aktueller Übertragmodus: Nur PIO DMA
Gerät 1:
Gerätetyp: Automatische Erkennung
ÜbertragmodMA, wenn verfügbar Nur PIO
Aktueller Modus: Nicht anwendbar

1. Sekundäre IDE:
Gerät 0:
Automatische Erkennung  Keine
Übertragunsmodus DMA, wenn verfügbar Nur PIO
Aktueller: Nicht anwenbar
Gerät 1:
Automatische Erkennung  Keine
Übertragunsmodus DMA, wenn verfügbar Nur PIO
Aktueller: Nicht anwenbar

2. Sekundäre IDE:
Gerät 0:
Gerätetyp: Automatische Erkennung [Grau]
Übertragungsmodus: DMA wenn verfügbar Nur PIO
Aktuelle: ultra-DMA Modus5
Gerät 1:
Gerätetyp: Automatische Erkennung
Übertragungsmodus: DMA, wenn verfügbar Nur PIO
Aktuelle Modus: N icht anwendbar

3. Sekundäre IDE:
Gerät 0:
GT: Automatische Erkennung Keine
ÜM: DMA, wenn verfügbar Nur PIO
Aktuelle; Nicht anwendbar

Gerät 1:
GT: Automatische Erkennung Keine
ÜM: DMA, wenn verfügbar Nur PIO
Aktuelle; Nicht anwendbar

Das wars, nun sind die Finger taun *g*
Puh!
Ich glaube der Brenner hängt am:2. Sekundären IDE: Gerät 0 oder?
Das Asus P5E hat einen IDE-Anschluss da können ur 2 Geräte dran.
Warum habe ich dann 6. IDEmöglichkeiten?
Nun, die Frage was nun?
Ich kann unter VISTA gar kein PIO einstellen nur DMA deaktiveren, das wars dann auch schon?
Soll ich mal deaktiveren?
Ich habe jetzt mal alle IDEkanäle wo nix drinstand deaktivert, starte gerade neu.
Kann bei den 2. en nur DMA dekativeren, mehr kann ich nicht einstellen.
Ich kann nicht mal PIO oder den Modus von 5 auf 2 oder andersrum stellen!


----------



## Klos1 (5. Dezember 2008)

Mmh...also ich würde sagen, du hast deswegen die ganzen Ide-Kanäle, weil du im Bios womöglicherweise vor der Installation des OS vergessen hast, den SATA-Modus auf AHCI zu stellen. Kann das sein?

Wenn AHCI deaktiviert, laufen die SATA-Endgeräte im legacy-Modus, sprich sie emulieren IDE. Zwei SATA-Endgeräte würden sich dann z.b. als Master/Slave eintragen, transparent zu tatsächlichen IDE-Geräten. SATA0 macht dann z.b. Master und SATA1 würde dann Slave stellen.
Das wurde, soweit ich weiß, aus Kompatiblitätsgründen gemacht, um den Übergang von IDE zu SATA unproblematischer zu gestalten.
MSDos kennt ja z.b. kein SATA.

Ich habe z.b. AHCI aktiv, bei mir läuft SATA auf native. Außerdem habe ich auch einen IDE-Slot. Im Gerätemanager sieht es bei mir folgendermaßen aus:

SATA trägt sich folgendermaßen unter IDE ATA/ATAPI Controller ein:

ATA-Channel 0
.
.
ATA-Channel 3

an 0 hängt meine Festplatte (SATA)

dann geht es weiter mit:

IDE-Kanal (first master/slave)
IDE-Kanal (second master/slave)

an Kanal 1 hängen dann meine zwei Laufwerke (ide)

soviel mal zur Theorie. Aber das hilft uns auch nicht bei deinem Problem weiter.

DMA kann man im übrigen wirklich nur aktivieren oder eben PIO auswählen, in dem es inaktiv ist. Den DMA-Modus selber bestimmt Windows, anhand des Endgeräts, welches sich am Bus befindet. Läuft hier was nicht rund, z.b. Fehler in der Checksum, dann ist Windows auch geneigt, die Laufwerke abzustufen, z.b. von Ultra-DMA 5 auf Ultra-DMA 4.

Ab Ultra-DMA5 ist ein 80 adriges IDE-Kabel von Nöten, welches dem anderen 40 adrigen wie ein Ei dem anderen gleicht. Das 80 adrige Kabel hat noch einige male Masse dazwischen, welches z.b. das Übersprechen verhindern soll. Mit den ganzen Ausbaustufen von DMA wurde die Geschwindigkeit ja immer schneller, daß Signal aber auch komplexer.

So, nun hab ich gescheit dahergeredet und wirklich bringen tut es uns leider auch nichts, weil sich meine Vermutung nicht bestätigt hat.

Mmh...vielleicht fällt mir noch was anderes ein. Ist echt seltsam.

Das mit Lower- und Upperfilter hättest dir sparen können, hier ist die Ursache definitiv auch nicht zu suchen.

Bin da echt im Moment ein bisschen ratlos


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich ja auch so ein Problem was sich Wochen hinzog hatte ich noch nie.
Ich zweifelte schon teilweise an mir selbst.

Im BIOS habe ich nichts umgestellt, läuft alles wie von Asus eingestellt, außer die
FSb steht auf Manuell, ich gucke mal im BIOS nach mom.
Ich kann dir dann sagen was da drin steht, wo finde ich den die einstellung ungefähr?
Oder komm ich gucke nach, ob ich was finde mit SATA.
Aber das ändert dann beim XP nichts oder?
Nicht das es dann da nicht mehr geht.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (5. Dezember 2008)

Also generell steht der Eintrag bei den meisten Boards auf deaktiviert. Ist bei meinem Asus auch so gewesen. Da lief SATA standardmäßig auf legacy. Die Änderung muss man machen, bevor man das OS installiert. Sollte bei dir legacy eingestellt sein und du würdest das nun ändern, wird dir dein Rechner das mit einem Bluescreen beim booten quittieren

Weil die Treiber fehlen^^

Könntest höchstens den Umweg über die Registry nehmen. Wenn man dort unter msahci bei start den Hexwert auf 0 setzt, dann sollte Windows booten und die Treiber installieren. Bei Vista geht es zumindest, bei XP sollte es auch funktionieren.

Aber das wird im Falle deines Brenners auch nichts bringen. Trotzdem bringt nativer SATA-Modus natürlich einige Vorteile mit sich. 
Eben alle Features, die SATA so ausmacht.

Wo du den SATA-Modus im Bios findest, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Bei meinem ASUS ist es unter Main -> IDE-Konfiguration -> SATA Modus -> Auswahl: IDE/AHCI/Raid

Edit: Nochmal als Ergänzung zu den Kanälen. Also, daß das mehr sind, ist schon normal, weil ja auch, wie bereits erläutert, die SATA-Endgeräte sich hier eintragen.
Nur sollte da dann eben nicht mehr IDE-Kanal stehen, sondern eben ATA-Channel 0 und ensprechend dann aufwärts. Wenn sie tatsächlich im SATA-Modus laufen und nicht eben IDE emulieren.


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich gucke mal im BIOS nach was da steht.
Stells dann mal um, aber ich habe doch den SATAtreiber von Diskette installiert, also sollte es doch kein BSoD kommen, oder ist das wieder was anderes.
MFG,Wagga
Edit: Im BIOS steht:
SATA 1 [Nicht erkannt]
SATA 2 [SAMSUNG HD501LJ]
SATA 3 [Nicht erkannt]
SATA 4 [Nicht erkannt]
SATA 5 [Nicht erkannt]
SATA 6 [Nicht erkannt]

Also läufts unter IDE.
Dann gucke ich mal, oder muss ich das dann halt immer umstellen je nach dem was ich nutzen will?
Aber wenn dann VISTA die 1 Monate Testphase übersteht verschwindet sowieso XP, evtl. als eigenständiges OS und wird evlt. nur Virtuell betrieben.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Folgendermaßen ist es aktuell einstellt:
SATA Configuration [Enhanced]
Configure SATA as [IDE]
Festplatte schreibgeschützt [Deaktiviert]
SATA Detected Time out Sec [35].
Aber bringt das überhaupt was?
Weil der Brenner ist ja noch IDE und nicht SATA?
Oder soll ich mal doch versuchen die Einstellung zu ändern?
Brenner ist noch IDE 2005.
Platte ist SATA.
Aber ich kanns mal versuchen.

Bei Configure as gibts als Auswahl:
IDE (Standart)
RAID
AHCI

Ich nehme la wie du sagtest AHCI.
Mal sehen, bis gleich!
VISTA startet er mit AHCI gar nicht mehr und bei XP kommt:
*** STOP: 0x0000007B(0XF789E524,0xC0000034,=x00000000,0x00000000)
VISTA kommt beim Abgesicherten Modus ebenfalls der o.g. BSoD wie bei XP.
Er sagt bei AHCI Windows kann nicht gestartet werden.
Dann hat man die Wahl wie man sie kennt:
Abgesicherte modus u.s.w
Eben kamm er bis zum Ladebildschirm und bootete neu.
Ist auch keine Lösung ich versuche mal RAID.
Wenn das nicht geht, dann scheiß ich auf VISTA.
Also :RAID, SATA bringt BSOD, oder muss ich bei:
SATAconfiguration: Da gibts als auswahl:
[Enhanced] Standart
Compatible
Deaktiviert


----------



## Klos1 (5. Dezember 2008)

Siehe oben, was ich dir geschrieben habe. Das muss geändert werden, bevor du das OS installierst und bleibt dann dauerhaft so, egal ob Vista oder XP. Ist ja auch eine Bios-abhängige Einstellung. Wenn du es im Nachhinein änderst, dann bekommst du Bluescreen. Habe ich dir ja weiter oben schon prophezeit.

Umgehen kannst du es, in dem du den Registry-Eintrag änderst, welchenich bereits erwähnt hatte.

Das ist der Pfad zum Eintrag in der Registry:

Hkey-local-machine
system
currentcontrolset
services
msahci

dort im rechten Feld  unter Start den Hexwert auf null setzen, also rechte Maustaste -> ändern

dann den PC runterfahren und auf ahci stellen im bios.

jetzt sollte der bluescreen aus bleiben und windows die treiber installieren.

Zu deiner Frage, was das bringt: Dein SATA läuft halt im Moment garnicht wirklich auf SATA, sondern emuliert IDE. Du verlierst Geschwindigkeit und hast eben nicht wirklich alles zur Verfügung, was SATA so bietet. Im legacy-Modus würde ich mir z.b. verkneifen, eine SATA-Platte im laufenden Betrieb auszustecken. Im Native geht das sehr wohl, weil SATA an sich z.b. hot plugin unterstützt. Gibt noch viele weitere Features, kannst du ja mal googeln.

Edit: Und nicht Raid einfach einstellen, sonst geht ja garnichts mehr Du hast keinen Raidtreiber, keine zwei Platten, was willst du da Raid einstellen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheinst mir sehr experimentierfreudig zu sein^^


----------



## Wagga (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich will das das Ding läuft, ich weiß das raid nur für 2 Platten gedacht ist, aber hätte ja den Fehler evtl. beheben können.
Experiemtierfreudig, kann sein, besonders wenn mich was total nervt, dann teste ich ob man ne Lösung finden kann.
Dann versuche ich mal das:
Das ist der Pfad zum Eintrag in der Registry:

Hkey-local-machine
system
currentcontrolset
services
msahci

Hoffentlich klappt es andernfalls sichere ich meine wichtigen Dateien und Installiere unter ACHI beides neu.
VISTA und XP.
Erst XP dann VISTA.
Aber eigentlich habe ich darauf nun keine Lust.
Und was machen wir wenn o.g. nicht fruchtet?
VISTA aus dem Fenster werfen?
Übrigens durch diese Experimente, lernt man ne Menge über das BIOS und was man damit alles machen kann.
Auch aus Fehlern lernt man.
Könnte ja jetzt hier ein Beispiel nennen was vor ca. 12 Jahren war, aber das gehört hier nicht hin.
Ich mach mal lieber ne Sicherung von der Registry oder?

Edit: Ich bin nun bei: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
->CurrentControlSET->
SERVICES->

(Das geht doch nach dem Alphabet oder?^^
Unter Ms gibts:
-MSDTC
--Msfs
Ich poste morgen ein Screenshot.
Aber vielleicht sehe ich gerade vor Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr!


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Registry immer sichern, bevor man ändert. Außerdem kannst du in der Registry auch einfach in den Baum klicken und dann einfach die Buchstabenfolge eingeben, dann landest du direkt beim gesuchten Eintrag. Unter Vista sollte es in jedem Fall gehen, habe ich auch schon mal so gemacht, weil ich die Einstellung im Bios vergessen hatte.

Bei XP weiß ich nicht, ob es geht, keine Ahnung, ob da von Grund auf die Treiber vorhanden sind, oder diese per F6 bei der Installation hinzugespielt werden müssen. Falls ja, müsste man da einen anderen Weg finden.


----------



## Wagga (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab es nun über XP gemacht.

Ok, danke dann gebe ich direkt die Folge ein dann erspare ich mir das suchen.
Habs unter VISTA gemacht.

Bei der Installation muss man über Diskette und F6 den Treiber einspielen, ansonsten findet XP keine Festplatte und bricht die Installation ab.
man kommt also bei XP um ein Diskettenlaufwerk nicht herum, außer man hat eine modifizierte CD mit Winfuture ISO Builder oder änliche Tools, qiw nlite vlite erstellt, aber ich war dafür bis jetzt noch zu faul, weil ich das Diskettenlaufwerk sonst nie nutze, steckt die Diskette noch (halb) im Laufwerk.
Also der SATAtreiber von Asus der der beim AsusP5E-CD drauf ist hat Windows XP schon drin.
Muss/soll ichs lieber über VISTA einstellen, oder war XP schon richtig?
oder muss ich es gar bei beiden einstellen?
Was ist im Falle das dieser Eintrag gar nicht vorhanden sein sollte, glaub ich nicht könnte ja aber doch auch sein.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Das musst du bei beiden machen, wenn du es umstellen möchtest. Bei Vista funktioniert die Änderung der Registry. Dieser Eintrag sollte eigentlich auch vorhanden sein.

Zumindest unter Vista, weil ich es, wie bereits erwähnt, auch schon mal gemacht habe. Und es funktionierte wunderbar.

Bei XP funktioniert es anscheinend nicht ganz so, wie bei Vista. Habe vorhin mal aus Interesse gegoogelt und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:

http://62.109.81.232/cgi-bin/sbb/sbb.cgi?&...78&start=0#

Bedenke aber, daß das für dich nicht die Lösung darstellt, außer du hast den neuen ICH10R Chipsatz, sprich den P45, um das Kind beim Namen zu nennen.
Und da davon die Raid-Version, denn das sollte das R dahinter wohl heißen. 

Ansonsten kannst du die REG-Datei von dem Typen nicht ausführen bzw. solltest es in jedem Fall lassen, weil dir sonst Bluescreens um die Ohren fliegen.

Und meine Lösung bringt dich wie gesagt nur bei Vista weiter.


----------



## Wagga (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe den Eintrag bei XP gesucht anscheinend ist der dort nicht vorhanden.
Und ich zweifelte schon an mir selbst.
Ich habe das P5E das hat den X38er Chipsatz.
Also könnte ich VISTA auf SATA umstellen`?
Aber XP nicht, d.h. XP würde danach nicht mehr laufen, oder?
Wieder das mit dem BSOD?
Aber zum testen könnte mans versuchen obs das Brennerproblem lösen würde und dann wenn es auch nicht half wieder auf IDE umstellen.
Ich danke dir aber trotzdem für deine Bemühungen.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Jo, für Vista kannst es umstellen. XP bootet dann nicht mehr. Würde also nur Sinn machen, wenn du auch für XP die Änderung vornimmst. Aber bezüglich des eigentlichen Problems, um welches hier ging, wird es nichts helfen. Zumindest würde ich jetzt keinen logischen Zusammenhang erkennen.


----------



## Wagga (6. Dezember 2008)

Also hilft nur damit leben oder ein neuen Brenner kaufen?
Würde den ein SATA -Brenner die Probleme lösen?
Wollte zwar eigentlich den Brenner den IDE noch weiternutzen bis dieser hier ?auf. 80-50 € gesunken ist, aber dann muss ich wohl doch früher kaufen als Gedacht, den beobachte ich schon seit Anafang 2008,oder ich überlege mir ob ich noch für ca. 6-12 Monate mir einen DVD-Brenner kaufe.
Oder ich schmeiß VISTA wieder runter und versuchs dann nochmals wenn ein neuer Brenner drin ist.
Letzt Variante wäre die günstigste.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Naja, kann ja nicht sein, daß IDE bei dir unter Vista nicht geht. Irgendwo muss da ein Fehler sein. Nur irgendwie fällt mir im Moment nichts ein, wo man schauen könnte.


----------



## Wagga (6. Dezember 2008)

ok, trotzdem danke nochmals für deine Hilfe und Geduld.
Vielleicht fällt dir noc ihrgendwann was ein, dann kannst du es ja hier reinposten, oder vielleicht finde ich noch den Fehler oder komme auch noch auf eine Idee.
Ich will mir ja ihrgendwann ein BR-Brenner kaufen, mit SATA aber eigentlich nicht für 180 €, ist mir dann doch etwas zu viel, wenn man bedenkt das Sie in 6 Monaten schon 80 kosten könnten.
Leider ist ja nicht bekannt wann hier die Preise fallen.
Für die Hardware die Rohlinge können ja später fallen, die bräuchte ich aktuell noch nicht so dringend.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2008)

Kannst du mir mal einen Screen vom Gerätemanager geben und zwar der aufgeklappte Teil unter IDE ATA/ATAPI-Controller?

Würde gern wissen, welche Controller da drin stehen.

Aber bitte unter Vista

Und wenn es geht auch noch alles, was unter Systemgeräte im Gerätemanager aufgelistet ist.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde nachher die Bilder posten.
Von Vista oder Xp oder beide?
Aktuell bin ich am Notebook.
könnte also nur von diesem die Werte posten.
Alerdings bringt das ja nichts oder nicht viel.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

von Vista


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

XP:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VISTA folgt gleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Mmh...unter Vista steht ja nur der Standard Zweikanalcontroller drin. Müsste zwar so auch gehen, aber trotzdem die Frage: Hast du unter Vista die Chipsatz-Treiber eingespielt?


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Ne, weil er ja die Cd gar nicht frisst, müsste mal gucken obs die bei Asus gibt.
Aber es müsste auch ohne erkennen, aber ich gucke mal ob Asus die auf die HP hat.
Hatte noch gar nichts installiert, nur Firefox mehr nicht.
Hatte auch nix eingerichtet, hatte kein Bock, es wieder um sonst einzurichten.
Den Chipsatz werde ich installiere werde gleich berichten.
Wenns das gewesen war, hätte ich doch mal die Treiber laden sollen, aber an den Chipsatz habe ich gar nicht gedacht, weils ja bei XP auch ohne Chipsatztreiber ging, aber dort ist er drauf.
XP erkannte ihn vor und nach Chipsatztreiber.
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher ob ich den beim letzten Versuch installierte, ka, das weiß ich nicht mehr.
Sollte es gehen habe ich damals entweder auch nicht gedacht oder die Installation schlug fehl.
Aber das ist leider schon zu lange her.
Bei XP hatte ich ihn installiert, weil er ja auf der CD dabei war.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Jop, mag sein, aber unter Vista scheint alles mit dem normalen Zweikanal-Standardcontroller zu laufen. Evtl. ist hier der Hund begraben. Vielleicht würde es in diesem Fall doch was bringen, wenn du AHCI im Bios aktivierst und unter Vista den Eintrag in der Registry vornimmst, wie ich oben beschrieben habe.

Natürlich zuerst ändern, dann booten und in das Bios und AHCI auswählen. Dann läuft SATA nativ und Vista sollte sich veranlasst fühlen, den AHCI-Controller zu laden. SATA läuft dann über den AHCI-Controller und IDE über den Zweikanal-Standardcontroller. Vielleicht würde es sogar was nutzen, denn hier scheint der Hund bei den verwendeten Controllern begraben zu sein.

Wobei IDE unter XP eben auch mit dem Zweikanal-Standardcontroller läuft, aber nicht SATA. Ist also getrennt.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Half leider nichts.
Aber XP startet ja bei ACHI nicht mehr oder doch?

Oder kann ich wenn ich XP nutzen will einfach auf IDE umstellen oder stellt sich dann VISTA auch wieder um, bzw. lädt wieder den IDEtreiber?
Der CHipsatztreiber half leider nicht :-(
War der VISTA 32 bit für P5E.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Nein, xp kannst du dann nicht mehr booten. Aber geht ja nur darum, mal kurz zu testen. Du kannst dann ja wieder AHCI deaktivieren, bevor du Windows XP booten möchtest.

Welche Controller wurden denn nun eingetragen, nach der Installation des Chipsatztreibers?


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Nein, xp kannst du dann nicht mehr booten. Aber geht ja nur darum, mal kurz zu testen. Du kannst dann ja wieder AHCI deaktivieren, bevor du Windows XP booten möchtest.
> 
> Welche Controller wurden denn nun eingetragen, nach der Installation des Chipsatztreibers?


Intel® ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Intel® ICH9 4 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2920

Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller

Und 6x die IDE-Kanal

Das ist übrigens der Status vom Brenner:
Das Gerät funktioniert einwandfrei.

Hilft vielleicht Deinstallieren , reboot und das er den neu installiert?


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

Einen Versuch wäre es mal wert, warum nicht.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Wurde deinstalliert:
GSA 4136 B Rechtsklick: Deinstallieren. [Gerätemanger]
Neu gebootet.
Windows meldet :Installation neuer hardware. 
Installation von GSA 4163 B erfolgreich.
Aber laufen wills nicht.
DVD-Brenner reagiert so als wäre keine CD/DVD im Laufwerk.
Greift aber drauf zu.
Habe nun eine andere CD genommen um auszuschließen das es an der CD liegt, obwohl diese noch gestern bei XP funktionierte.
Dann versuche ichs mal mit ACHI.
Also erst in VISTA registry den Schlüssel von seite 2 hier anwählen dann eine Null ein geben und dann neustarten.
BIOS ACHI wählen bei SATA und dann VISTA neu starten.
Wenns geht glück gehabt, und ich muss wenn ich XP will einfach wieder IDe im BIOS anwählen.
Das wäre das kleinere Übel da ich sowieso vor hatte wenn VISTA alles nun macht wie ich will XP nur noch als Virtuelle Maschine laufen zu lassen.
Falls doch der Scanner nicht laufen sollte.
Übrigens wenn ich unter XP eine VISTA VM einrichte geht das Laufwerk, ich weiß nicht ob ich das schon erwähnt habe.
Andersrum XP auf VISTA als VM geht nicht.
Wenn ich nun auf das LaufwerkSymbol klicke sucht er und sucht er und gibt mir nun an:
Sie müssen den Datenträge in Öaufwerk E: formatieren, bevor sie ihn benutzen.
Möchten Sie formatieren, hallo das ist ne CD-ROM (Read only Memory) von Terratec, ist der bescheuert?
Wie will er ne CD-ROM formatieren`?
Die ist chemisch verändert nicht physikalisch wie ne CD-RW.
Edit: Ist ja lustig, das sehe ich jetzt erst ich deinstallierte ja den Brenner.
Nun habe ich 2 mal den Brenner auf dem Arbeitsplatz/Computer jeweils mit Buchstabe E.
Obwohl die deinstallation erfolgreich war.
Blödes VISTA.
Macht gerade ne Registrykomplettsicherung.
OK, Versuch 1 *g*
Mehr als VISTA den Todessto0ß geben geht nicht, *g*
Finde das scheiß Symbol nicht war das weié Blatte mit der scjwarzen Windowsflagge, wenn jemand weiß was ich meine.
Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich vor 12  Jahren ca. die Autostart.exe unter Win 95 löschte, weil ich Festplattenplatz brauchte und die für unwichtig hielt.
Habe alle Dateien damals gelöscht die man nicht öffnen konnte, die mit diesem Symbol *g*

Bin jetzt dort bei Xp gibts die wohl nicht:
Standartwert wars oder:
Dort ist aktuell angegeben:
[Wert nicht gesetzt]
den in 0 ändern.
Dann neustarten.
Zur auswahl steht noch:
Error Control [0x00000004 (3) ]
Group ["SCSI Miniport"]
Image Path ["/systemRoot/system32/drivers/msachi.sys"] <- hier steht sie schon, oder hat dies nix zu sagen?
Start [0x00000004 (4)]
Type [0x00000001 (1)
Erklärung; Name [Daten]
Vielleicht ist auch hier was falsch?


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

unter start den Wert ändern.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Moment, in der Registry gibt es kein Start.
Ich bin nun in Regedit:
Dann HKEY_Local_Machine ->
SYSTEM ->
Services ->
msachi ->
Standartwert und da wollte ich ändern
und bei Wert 0 eintragen oder bin ich dort falsch?
Weil als ich dort Null eintrug und neu startete ACHI einstellte kamm ein BSoD.
Oder muss ich das über Start->Suche machen "Ausführen" ist es ja gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

system
currentcontrolset
services
msahci

und da sollte rechts auch Start dabei sein


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> system
> currentcontrolset
> services
> msahci
> ...


Ok, dann gucke ich mal.
Ist die erste HerzOP am halbtoten Patienten.
Jetzt habe ichs verstanden du meinst den Eintrag start.
Ich habe ne schaltfläche gesucht. oo
Und das auch in Null ändern?
steht aktuell:
Start Typ: REG_DWORD  [0x0000000(4)]
Den ändern in 0 oder? und dann neustarten:
BIOS ACHI und Dann Windows VISTA wieder starten, richtig so?


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

jo, rechtsklick drauf und dann den Hex-Wert 0 eingeben.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> jo, rechtsklick drauf und dann den Hex-Wert 0 eingeben.


Hexdezimal meinst du?
Dezimal wäre noch zur auswahl, ich änderte nun über Hexdezimal.
Nun änderte sich die 4 in der zahlenfolge in eine 0.
Startete neu bin gerade im BIOS, und bin gerade am ändern.
Mal sehen
Er startet .-)
Kein BSoD.
Mal sehen ob er das Laufwerk erkennt.
Wenn ich wegen XP auf IDE wieder umstellen sollte, muss ich dann beim nächsten mal wenn ich VISTA starte die einstellung wieder vornehmen oder,
ist die nun fix für VISTA, und ich muss für VISTA nur ggf. auf ACHI umstellen?
Hats geändert und verlangt neustart.
Mal sehen ob der Brenner geht.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Ok, Klos ich danke dir das eigentliche Problem hat es leider nicht gelöst.
Ich werde es aber nochmals deinstallieren das Laufwerk.

aber ich werde SATA nutzen sobald ich ihrgendwann auf VISTA komplett umsteigen sollte, dann werde ich SATA wieder einschalten.
Leider will es CD-ROMs nur formatieren aber  nicht lesen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

mmh...check ich echt nicht, irgendwie scheint es da ganz tiefgreifende Probleme zwischen Treiber und Vista zu geben. Hast du dahingehend schon mal gegoogelt? Es handelt sich ja um einen BlueRay-Brenner, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Nein, das ist ein DVD-RAM/+/-RW Brenner.

Der Blueraysatabrenner wäre nur eine option wenn der scheiß nicht laufen sollte, und ich die schnauze voll habe.

Es ist ein LG GSA 4163 B CD/DVD-+R (RAM) IDE Brenner.
Blueraybrenner gibts nur als SATA.
Der ist von 2005.
Firmware wurde schon von A103 2005 auf A105 2007 (letzte Verfügbare) geflasht.
Half nichts, ergab aber auch keine nachteile.
Ich werde jetzt mal mehrmals de- installieren vielleicht hilft das ja.
MFG,Wagga

Edit: Ich habe bis jetzt nur CD´s getestet da ich die gerade parat hatte.
Ich lege mal ne DVD ein die VISTA, mal sehen vielleicht gibts ja mit CD´s Probleme mit DVD´s aber nicht.
Habe schon gegooglet, mehrere tage und mehrmals das einzigste was empfohlen wird aktuelle Firmware und die Low und Upperfilter zu löschen, aber die waren ja letztens nicht vorhanden, ich gucke aber da nochmals nach.
Erstmals teste ich ne DVD.


----------



## Klos1 (7. Dezember 2008)

mmh...jetzt warte mal. Du hast eine normale CD eingelegt, z.b. ein Spiel oder was auch immer. Richtig? Und er will formatieren? Richtig? Dann könnte es mit der Vista-Brennsoftware zusammenhängen. Laß mich mal kurz überlegen.


----------



## Wagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Ok, ein Brennprogramm Nero 8 Essential, habe ich hier ist noch nicht drauf.
Bei dem letzten mal vor Monaten, hang er sich nur einfach auf.
Also sind wir hier schon ein Schritt weiter/ oder auch nicht.
Also vor 2,5 Monaten hang er sich als ich auf das Symbol klickte nach 3-4 Min auf, das Fenster nicht der PC.
Wollte es nur nochmals sagen wie es vor monaten war vielleicht hilft das ja.
Es geht mir erstmals nicht ums Brennen sondern das er überhaupt CD´s DVD´s lesen kann, aber vielleicht hängt das mit VISTA Brenntools zusammen, wie du annahmst.
Bin mal kurz duschen ,bin gleich wieder da.

Ich werde gleich folgendes probieren und berichten:
1. VISTA HP DVD
2. Eine DVD die vor ca. 1-2 Monaten dieser Brenner unter XP brannte.

Ergebnise gibts gleich.
Ergebnis VISTA; Lädt immer noch die DVD, also kann man als misserfolg sehen.
Ergebnis selbst erstellte Film-DVD, die selbst die PS2 frisst:Nope.
Also er frisst unter VISTA nichts, bei XP alles, außer BRs, aber das ist klar.

Mir ist noch ne Idee gekommen, warum ich noch nicht drauf gekommen bin, ka, das wissen die götter.
Im aktuellen noch 2. Rechner der 2009 verschrottet oder verschenkt wird, wenn dann das A8V deluxe als 2. Rechner dient, habe ich noch ein IDE. DVD-Brenner auch ein LG, den werde ich morgen mal einbauen.
Dieser ist entweder das neuere oder das ältere Modell, ich weiß nicht mehr ob ich beim TVkartenkauf den Brenner tauschte oder nicht, falls es der neuere ist, werde ichs versuchen, aber auf jedenfall brauchte ich DVD+/- DL noch nicht, bzw. sind/waren die Rohlinge noch zu teuer.
Ich werde morgen mal diesen am PC testen, wenn dies nichts hilft weiß ich echt nicht mehr weiter, am Mobo das dort was defekt ist kann nichts sein oder, weil sonst würde es ja auch nicht bei Xp laufen, oder sehe ich da was falsch.
Kann tortzdem am Mobo was sein obwohls unter XP läuft?


----------

